# Zugriff auf Siemens 840D SL für MDE



## Matze001 (17 März 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

ich brauche mal wieder euer Schwarmwissen.

Ein Freund von mir hat eine Maschine mit einer 840D SL und möchte nun ein bisschen MDE betreiben.
Soweit, so gut. Ich könnte ihm jetzt mit CMI etwas zaubern, er ist ein paar tausend Euro los, und alle sind happy.
Leider ist er bei dem Punkt mit den Euros nicht so happy.

Die Maschine hat einen OPC-Server. Wenn ich dort aber etwas einstellen will, ist alles ausgegraut (Muss ich mich anmelden oder ist es eine Bezahloption?)

Deshalb suche ich eine simple und günstige Methode (z.B. Libnodave?) um ein paar Daten abzugreifen.

Interessant wäre:

Ist das Programm aktiv (DB11.DBX ... )
Override Vorschub (Um Produktion von Einfahren zu unterscheiden)
Lesen / Schreiben von Anwenderparametern (R-Parameter) -> Er spielt hier mit dem Gedanken R-Parameter im Programm zu schreiben, z.B. Messwerte, Nullpunkte, etc und diese auszulesen. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 März 2022)

Für den Zugriff auf die Sinumerik, sowohl PLC als auch NCK, kanst Du auch unser *ACCON-AGLink* einsetzen. Für den Fall reicht die Einzelplatzversion. Du kannst die ja einmal die Demoversion anschauen und prüfen, ob damit alle Anforderungen möglich sind.


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2022)

Dann werde ich das mal Testen.

Wie wäre es wenn ich eine Entwicklerlizenz kaufe, darf ich dann "unendlich" viele Maschinen mit AG-Link ausliefern an meine Kunden?
Welche Version benötige ich, wenn ich "nur" mit ner Simumerik und 1200/1500 er Steuerungen sprechen möchte?

Edit: Läuft es auch unter NetCore 6.0?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn ich eine Entwicklerlizenz kaufe, darf ich dann "unendlich" viele Maschinen mit AG-Link ausliefern an meine Kunden?


Ja


Matze001 schrieb:


> Welche Version benötige ich, wenn ich "nur" mit ner Simumerik


840D sl => S7-TCP/IP
840D pl => S7-PB und z.B. ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact


Matze001 schrieb:


> normale 1200/1500 er Steuerungen (ohne ONE) sprechen möchte?


S7-TCP/IP TIA + S7-Symbolik-PRO TIA


Matze001 schrieb:


> Edit: Läuft es auch unter NetCore 6.0?


Muss ich klären, gehe davon aus, dass ein x86 und kein Arm-Prozessor zum Einsatz kommt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 März 2022)

Derzeit wird NetCore 5.0 unterstützt


----------



## Matze001 (21 März 2022)

Hallo Rainer,

danke für die schnellen Antworten und die schnelle Hilfe!

NetCore5.0 ist top, ja es gibt nur x86 bei uns (aber sag niemals nie)

Jetzt hab ich die Testversion geladen, und hänge schon an den Basics...

Was für AG-Nummer, Rack, Slot, usw. benötige ich denn für ne NCK ? 
Da bin ich komplett blauäugig..
Hab am Wochenende mal rumgespielt, aber keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tschoke (21 März 2022)

Beschreibung (Rack, Slot...) liegt auf:
C:\Program Files (x86)\DELTALOGIC\ACCON-AGLink V5\Doku\ACCON-AGLink SINUMERIK Anwendungshinweise_de.pdf


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 März 2022)

@Marcel: Hat der Zugriff jetzt geklappt? Hast Du noch weitere Fragen?


----------



## Matze001 (22 März 2022)

Danke an euch beide - ich kann leider erst wieder Morgen oder Übermorgen testen.
Mich juckt es aber schon in den Fingern.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (24 März 2022)

So ein Update.
Verbindung zur Steuerung habe ich.

Wie kann ich jetzt mit dem Demo-Programm mal Variablen lesen?

Ich versuche z.B. auf der NC "/channel/Parameter/rpa[u1,1]" zu lesen
Oder auf der PLC /PLC/Datablock/Bit[c21,35.0] // Wobei die Schreibweise dann vermutlich anders sein müsste.

Sorry das ich mich so dumm anstelle, ich werde vermutlich einfach ein kleines Testprogramm selbst tippen, geht dann sicher schneller...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> So ein Update.
> Verbindung zur Steuerung habe ich.
> 
> Wie kann ich jetzt mit dem Demo-Programm mal Variablen lesen?
> ...


Ich weiß es nicht und ich finde auch kein Handbuch zu der Software. Hast du einmal geschaut, ob es in dem Ordner vielleicht noch ein Handbuch oder ein Getting started gibt:

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\DELTALOGIC\ACCON-AGLink V5\Doku\
```


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 März 2022)

Starte doch einfach mal den API-Guide. Der ist ist über das Startmenü erreichbar. Da kannst Du dann alles interaktiv eintragen und ausführen.
Im Support ist unser Hanns-Joerg Renschler der Spezialist für die Sinumerik, einfach anrufen und ihn verlangen.


----------



## Matze001 (24 März 2022)

OK ich sollte mal den ganzen Deltalogic-Ordner durchschauen, da gibts ja echte Schätze.
Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (29 März 2022)

Update von meiner Seite: Hab mit Herrn Renschler telefoniert, er hat mir alle Fragen beantwortet!
Hab alles mit dem API Guide getestet - und bin super zufrieden.

Der besagte Freund muss sich jetzt mal überlegen wie er es aufziehen will und was für Daten er braucht, das passende Werkzeug haben wir jetzt.
Und da sich gerade noch andere Themen auftun, gibt es jetzt die Entwicklerlizenz für mich 

Danke an alle, die geholfen haben!

Grüße

Marcel


----------

